# Armed Painters paints MIA?



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have not been able to get a response from the company in over a month. Has this guy out of business? Anyone have any contact with the company.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

painterman said:


> I have not been able to get a response from the company in over a month. Has this guy out of business? Anyone have any contact with the company.


I hope not. 

I just looked, and Amazon shows most sizes in stock, with "More on the Way" as well.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope not i ,m going to need some more soon


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I just ordered two pair from Amazon. They should be in today.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I am aware that they are on Amazon, but Amazon will not ship this item to Canada. The Canadian retailer has not been able to contact Armed for several months now, in fact Armed has not cash his last payment to him for several months now. There would seem to be a problem.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

painterman said:


> I am aware that they are on Amazon, but Amazon will not ship this item to Canada. The Canadian retailer has not been able to contact Armed for several months now, in fact Armed has not cash his last payment to him for several months now. There would seem to be a problem.


tell them to send the checks to me. I have a hook up in tiawan, we can make designer imposters...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

painterman said:


> I am aware that they are on Amazon, but Amazon will not ship this item to Canada. The Canadian retailer has not been able to contact Armed for several months now, in fact Armed has not cash his last payment to him for several months now. There would seem to be a problem.


Sorry, Painterman, I didn't even think about that. Where are you in Canada?


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm located in a very small town in southern Ontario about an hour to the U.S. boarder.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

painterman said:


> I'm located in a very small town in southern Ontario about an hour to the U.S. boarder.


Can you wait until August? We'll be going to the cottage then...


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but I have a friend in N.J. that will be coming here on Presidents Day. So I'm going to order them on Amazon and have them bring them. Where is the cottage?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

painterman said:


> Thanks for the offer but I have a friend in N.J. that will be coming here on Presidents Day. So I'm going to order them on Amazon and have them bring them. Where is the cottage?


The Manitoulin.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

painterman said:


> nice!!


I wouldn't make the 6,600 km drive otherwise.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been in contact with them over the last few week about an exchange. It sounds like they are out of stock on a few sizes and expecting new stock soon. I just sent out another email and will keep ya'all posted if and when I hear more.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check their FB Page, they just announced they wont be selling in stores.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

I talked to them again and it sounds like my size won't be in for a while, so I got a refund. It was sent out last week. They said they would let me know when my size comes in. Hope I can get them then. I had some a couple years ago and they were nice.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Got an email today that they will be available in all sizes again on February 20. They are taking pre-orders now with a 10% discount.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I spoke with Josh (Banks, the owner) recently on the phone. AW is very much alive and well and Josh has some cool ideas in the hopper.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Got an email today that they will be available in all sizes again on February 20. They are taking pre-orders now with a 10% discount.


Saw that on FB today. It looks like they still won't be making any 38x36's, but I might just try the 34 lengths.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Saw that on FB today. It looks like they still won't be making any 38x36's, but I might just try the 34 lengths.


You may not want to accept it, Paul, but your legs are getting shorter.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I just hope the new zippers work. All my whites have busted zippers in them, costs $15 a piece to get a new one put in. They all failed with lots of life left in the fabric. 

Kakis don't seem to have that problem.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Saw that on FB today. It looks like they still won't be making any 38x36's, but I might just try the 34 lengths.


Maybe you could were them around your azz instead of on your waist and be in style.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I always wear the khakis when travelling. All the pockets trip out TSA inspectors.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Or I could drop some of this lard around my belly and get the 36x36's.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Scott do you know if they will be made in America or is the material now made in America but assembled in China.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Scott do you know if they will be made in America or is the material now made in America but assembled in China.


I do not know.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How do these run? Big? Small? Accurate? And any elastic in the waist at all? And do they look pretty good?

I was thinking of ordering some, but don't want to dislike them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> You may not want to accept it, Paul, but your legs are getting shorter.


Are floods making a come back? :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Are floods making a come back? :whistling2:


You might want to ease off on the talk about ACC and rising sea levels, or this thread will need to get moved to the PZ.










:jester:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Is such a Brand made for the Real Manly Painters ? As in full figured : )

Or only for skinny midgets oops sorry little people hope I didn't offend any fellow PT skinny little people : (


----------

